

Show HN: Level-Up "game" for people trying to lose weight - AznHisoka

Our first iPhone app is finally out: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slimkicker-calorie-counter/id512812753?ls=1&#38;mt=8 . We also got a website: slimkicker.com for those without iPhones.<p>As the title suggests, we try to apply gamification for people trying to lose weight. We use a points system similar to Weight Watchers, except in reverse (the more healthy the food, the more points).<p>Some people have commented we're similar to another site: Fitocracy (their app also is out today). But we're reaching a different audience: people who want to lose weight or live healthy, but don't know how/where to start. We offer 7-30 day challenges that help people build long-term habits such as "quit soda for a week". The point is to break down the abstract goal of being healthy to smaller subgoals, and winnable games.<p>We're also working on providing concrete, personalized advice based on your activity too. Tracking and gamification are nice, but it's useless without actionable advice.<p>Links:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slimkicker-calorie-counter/id512812753?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>http://www.slimkicker.com
======
AznHisoka
Clickable:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slimkicker-calorie-
counter/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slimkicker-calorie-
counter/id512812753?ls=1&mt=8)

<http://www.slimkicker.com>

